# Konvertierung einer cpt in Photoshop



## Arne Buchwald (11. Mai 2002)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Grafikdatei (cpt- CorelPhotoPaint) bekommen, die ich weiterbearbeiten muss.
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, diese in ein für PhotoShop brauchbares Format zu konvertieren???

Danke,


----------



## nickname (11. Mai 2002)

Also hast Du selber kein Corel, von da könntest Du es ja direkt als psd abspeichern!? Wenn es keine 10er Datei ist, kannst Du es mir gerne schicken, und ich mach Dir eben ein PSD davon! Konvertierer nur für solche Dateien kenn ich nicht.

Gruss nickname :|


----------



## Arne Buchwald (11. Mai 2002)

Hallo,



> _Original geschrieben von nickname _
> *Also hast Du selber kein Corel, von da könntest Du es ja direkt als psd abspeichern!? Wenn es keine 10er Datei ist, kannst Du es mir gerne schicken, und ich mach Dir eben ein PSD davon! Konvertierer nur für solche Dateien kenn ich nicht.
> *


Nein, ich selber arbeite mir PS6 und habe kein Corel. Würde mich sehr freuen, wenn du es mir in eine psd konvertieren könntest.
Btw.: Müsstest kurz deine eMail-Addi posten, damit ich dir die Datei zuschicken kann.

Im Voraus vielen Dank,


----------



## nickname (11. Mai 2002)

Guck doch mal in mein Profil , von da kannst Du mir eine Mail schicken!

Gruss nickname :|


----------



## Arne Buchwald (11. Mai 2002)

.... aber keine Datei anhängen .... 

P.S.: Deine Homepage wollte sich bei mir nicht aufbauen, wo ja auch eine eMAil-Addi hätte stehen können.


----------

